# Does Bromothymol Blue Have a Shelf Life?



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I have some liquid bromothymol blue that's probably 3-4 years old. I'm wondering if it's still good.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had it for many years in solution, and it has shown no change . As long as it is colored, it should be good. If it turns colorless, then it is bad. I would not worry about it.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Great! Thank you.


----------

